# HLW Big John repainted (Dunkirk Engine)



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally finished painting my Dunkirk engine. No longer big John. I am pretty happy with the wway it came out. We also had a nice 65 degree day yesterday. Perfect day to test the engine out. I only had to dig out the back of the layout from a snow drift that does not want to go away.


Dunkirk on the display track with the wood sides and without(I think I like it without the wood sides).






















I also painted the inside and addeda little detail






















A few shots of the Dunkirk with rolling stock on layout










































Whats left of the snow






























Woody pickup with trailer


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, 

I like your Dunkirk very much. I agree it looks better without the high wood sideboards although if you lowered them by one board height and loaded more split wood behind them it could look much better and a bit more "back-woodsy".


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Shawn..... Looks super.... 

Love the images....


----------



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the H-L-W stuff too.

Big John wil pull the side off a barn.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Alan Aspinall on 03/08/2009 5:22 PM
I really like the H-L-W stuff too.

Big John wil pull the side off a barn.

Thats all I buy is HLW stuff. You cant go wrong. Where in PA are you. Im close to Milford PA (poconos)

Stan thanks: I have to agree the decals look great







I still have work on the tin kitty line decals.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Snow,

I like the sideboards.

Les


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

It's good to see someone turn a toy into a MODEL loco. Nothing like a little weathering to add realism to a model. Well done!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

A Marked improvement! Nice Job! 

cale


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob,

I like 'curious-looking' engines. What is the one you have pictured on your signature block (or whatever that's called?) A cab-forward--is there a chance of getting a bigger pic?

Thanks,

Les


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job on the repaint Shawn! It is a big improvement from the stock model. Thanks for posting pictures of it.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 03/09/2009 2:29 PM
Bob,

I like 'curious-looking' engines. What is the one you have pictured on your signature block (or whatever that's called?) A cab-forward--is there a chance of getting a bigger pic?

Thanks,

Les

Les

Here's a link to Bob's topic from the MLS archives.

*North Pacific Coast No. 21........Help 

*
If you look at Dwight Ennis' signature you'll see another model of the NPC Engine No. 21, only it's a live steam version in brass. Here's a link to Dwight's topic in the MLS archives.

*NPC #21 Live Steam Builder's Log - Update 12/31/07*


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks very much, Steve.

I did the 'save target as' routine and wound up with the archive on my desktop. Worked like a charm.

I appreciate your efforts very much.

Les


----------

